# Name for my puppy!?



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ok...well i dont have pics at this moment in time, but the breeder of my baby chi needs to know the name im choosing...soon!

Hes black,with a white chest and iddy biddy white paws! absolutely gorgeous.
Heres a piccie of his dad (his dad looks big to me in this picture,but hes REALLY tiny!)



My puppy is the one that looks virtually spitten image of his daddy...apart from he will have a whiter chest then his dad.

Also...he'll probably look similar to 'fizzy&kirbysmum' little black/white chi (Kirby)

So...can anyone help me with names?
I want something different...thats not too common,here are some we have thought of:

Russell
Rupert
Harley
Jacob

But with a few of those names...i cant imagine him looking like it.

Any help would be apprieciated, thanks xxx

ps: and when i get pics, ill post them asap!


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

mumphy (a little elephant programme i watched as a child)
monty? monti montie montey??

MACEO: Italian and English name meaning "God's gift." As an Italian name, it is accented - Macèo.

malaCHI: Biblical name meaning "angel; messenger." Variants include Malachie, Malachy, and Malechy.


MILO: German form of Miles, "soldier."

dog name meanings..... (i found kirby on there too lol)

KIRBY: from the church village
DOOBIE, DOOBY: Heb. "teddy bear"
DUFFY: dark-faced
ELMO: worthy to be loved 

:wave:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I like Russell  ( so happy for you Sandra , another Kirby colour pup will be so amazing , i'm so looking foward to seeing photos of him


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Milo is ok 

more suggestions would REALLY REALLY help...cos the breeder is wanting to know which name i want for him :?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

My daughter came up with Zack...

but we havent come across a name thats made us go 'o o thats the one'!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Lol please...i need help lol

Shes wanting to know his name so she can right it on his papers and laminate it  for me


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Ooooh this doesnt matter anymore  we have decided on one..

all will be revealed when i post pictures of him and introduce him to you xxx


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Sandra1961 said:


> all will be revealed when i post pictures of him and introduce him to you xxx


I hope that's soon , I can't wait much longer :wink: :wink:


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol 

and guess what...? 

Laura told me he has his eyes open now!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

come one sandra-tell em what it is!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol 

Its *Milo*


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

sooo cute!! 
can't wait to see some pictures!  


.... at about what age do their eyes open?! just curious.


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thank you everyone!

Laura is sending me some photos of my little man soon, so then ill be able to scan them and show them you xxx


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

cant wait for the pics!!


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Neither can i!!!!

I saw him on Wednesday, 3days ago and i miss him soooo much lol


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey hurry up with the piccys we all love pictures here


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Hey hurry up with the piccys we all love pictures here


lol  yeah i know...and i love pics too 

But you'll never guess what happened? I bought a digital camera from ebay last week, and was hoping for it to come on the Wednesday morning so i could hopefully take it to Lancashire with me and take some snaps of Milo...but oh no, it didnt come! I was so sad that it didnt...

But then, i woke up Thursday, and the postman knocked on the door saying there was a parcel to sign for!!! :evil: It was the digital camera...

Typical eh


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

awwww  just 1 day late



lolzz


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Well its typical isnt it! I was talking to Jo on msn (jo2004uk) on Wed night, and she said 'you watch...i bet it comes tomorrow morning' 

and it did


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

but on a brighter note you can photos when you next see him  and he'll be running around by then


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep...cant wait!

Im going to see him in about 2weeks all being well


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I see Zero again next week  he's 5 weeks today and not long till I finally get to take him home, I've waited soooo long for this little boy and he's finally all mine in 20 days :toothy7: I know the waits always long but they're sooo worth it in the end


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

awww, well thats great news  what date do you get him?

I get Milo on the 16th December...i was supposed to be getting him on the 23rd instead, but the breeder said i can take him home 6days early


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm thinking the 25th November everything going well as he'll be 8 weeks then and he's quite a big pup anyway, yay I get part of my little Nemo back soon and Zero is just sooo gorgeous he has the most perfect little face, I just hope he keeps it


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

yep, hes adorable 

and i love your Stitchy too 

Good Luck.....aaaaaaaay! another new chi to the board, cant wait !


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

nemochi said:


> I'm thinking the 25th November everything going well as he'll be 8 weeks then and he's quite a big pup anyway, yay I get part of my little Nemo back soon and Zero is just sooo gorgeous he has the most perfect little face, I just hope he keeps it


awwwww  What happened to Nemo??


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

he was killed in an accident back in april if you look back on the rainbow bridge the whole story is there  I still miss him a lot but at least I have his little brother now.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

nemochi said:


> he was killed in an accident back in april if you look back on the rainbow bridge the whole story is there  I still miss him a lot but at least I have his little brother now.


OMG!!! 

That is so Sad.... 

I Am So Sorry


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=2402&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20

thats his rainbow bridge and I dont wanna type up what happened or I'll start crying again.


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

nemochi said:


> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=2402&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20
> 
> thats his rainbow bridge and I dont wanna type up what happened or I'll start crying again.




Ok,,


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Thats why Zero means so much to me because his breeder rebred Nemo's parents just for me so I could have a full brother or sister and Zero was the only pup who survived out of a litter of 4 and he looks so much like his brother except for the colouring and size lol Nemo was really tiny. But I did find Stitch helped me so much and it's true another puppy helps heal a broken heart and Stitchy is my little life-saver. awww I love my boys


----------



## <3 Sarah <3 (Nov 1, 2005)

nemochi said:


> Thats why Zero means so much to me because his breeder rebred Nemo's parents just for me so I could have a full brother or sister and Zero was the only pup who survived out of a litter of 4 and he looks so much like his brother except for the colouring and size lol Nemo was really tiny. But I did find Stitch helped me so much and it's true another puppy helps heal a broken heart and Stitchy is my little life-saver. awww I love my boys


Awwwww!! That is so sweet 


I Hope your gunna post lots and lots and lots of piccys of Zero when you get him home!!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 27, 2005)

But iv'e got a Milo! And he's the same colour. Not being funny isn't there any other name you could think of


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

I always wanted to call my boy chi milo, but for some reason when i got him home it didnt suit him and i went with charlie
still love the name milo though
hope your wait isnt too long
mia
x


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

lol ahhh right, well me and my daughter found it really really difficult to name him, and Laura wanted to know his name so she could write it on his papers.

so we just chose Milo...and she said it suited him really really well


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Lucy said:


> But iv'e got a Milo! And he's the same colour. Not being funny isn't there any other name you could think of


what are you calling your one from the litter lucy?


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

well she told me what shes calling him...but ill leave it upto her to tell you all


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i love the name marshall if i could have another id get a smooth boy called marshall lol but i have a full house now


----------



## Sandra1961 (Oct 14, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i love the name marshall if i could have another id get a smooth boy called marshall lol but i have a full house now


not too full for another 

Go on.......you know you want to


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

chihuahua-lady said:


> i love the name marshall if i could have another id get a smooth boy called marshall lol but i have a full house now


after marshall mathers?


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

yeah i just like the name marshall lol i used to call tyke lil tyke thomas mathers the third lol


----------

